

No-latency SSH sessions on a 5Ghz WiFi router with 250mw radio - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2009/no-latency-ssh-on-5ghz-wifi-with-250mw-radio/

======
teeja
He's really ambitious. If I had packet-collision latency that bad, I'd whip
out a piece of wire. Works first time, every time. Even at 5 Hz.

